# trivia 1/9



## luckytrim (Jan 9, 2006)

1. which kennedy family member survived a small plane crash in the 1960's? 
2. under what descriptive name did 1960's fashion model Lesley hornby gain fame? 
3. minoxidil treats what common problem? 
4. what was 60's revolutionary che guevera's home country? 
5. what is the name of the famous french night club that features a large red windmill on it's roof? 
6. who is the controversial daughter of frances Brokaw? 
TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
beer will keep snails out of your garden. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
1. EDWARD 
2. TWIGGY               ( !! ) 
3. HAIR LOSS 
4. ARGENTINA 
5. moulin rouge ("red mill")    (??) 
6. jane fonda                           (??) 
TRUTH !! 
place small containers of beer at the corners of the garden, embedded so that they rise no higher than a quarter-inch above the soil surface.  snails and slugs are attracted to the beer, crawl into the container, and drown.
use a container with vertical sides so that they can't crawl out.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 9, 2006)

I got Twiggy and the truth or crap.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2006)

The only ones I knew for sure were Twiggy, hair loss, and the snail one (we've used it--Near Beer works too).  I got Moulin Rouge, but it was a guess.   

 Barbara


----------

